# Cheap tailor in around Ottawa/Morrisburg



## murrdawg (4 Sep 2011)

Does anyone know of a good cheap tailor to do mess kits in around Ottawa, or specifically, the Morrisburg area? More so, just sewing on the new ranks.


----------



## murrdawg (7 Sep 2011)

So noone knows????


----------



## Poppa (7 Sep 2011)

Try Galina's Tailor & Dry Cleaning Shop, 171 Bank St, Ottawa, ON K2P 1W5  
or my Tailor of Choice
http://www.mariomastertailor.com/


----------



## Pusser (7 Sep 2011)

murrdawg said:
			
		

> So noone knows????



I think the problem is that you asked for "cheap."  I'm not sure "cheap" and "tailor" can go in the same sentence without a negative clarifier (e.g. "this tailor is not cheap."

If you just want a seamstress (who can do normal alterations and sew on badges and braid, except executive curls), then most dry cleaners will suffice, but actual tailoring is not cheap as a general rule.  Mario's on Gladstone St in Ottawa does excellent work, but be prepared to take out a new mortgage for anything significant.  Not just anyone can sew executive curls for naval officer ranks, but Mario can.


----------



## murrdawg (7 Sep 2011)

Thanks. I guess basically, I was looking for someone who can obtain and knows how to sew on new ranks onto a mess kit. Nothing too significant, but I don't want a shitty job done either. I also don't want to pay an arm and a leg to get it done either.


----------



## dapaterson (7 Sep 2011)

Keep in mind that you get what you pay for.  Mario does outstanding work, and I can attest to that.  Others I can't vouch for.


----------



## Pusser (7 Sep 2011)

Unlike a Naval mess kit, having Mario put new rank on an Air Force mess kit shouldn't be too bad.  The braid itself is considerably cheaper and there's no curl to worry about.


----------

